# GTR Ultra Gen 2 LED Bulb Install



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Got the GTR Ultra Gen 2 bulbs installed today. Not quite plug and play but still easy enough to do.

First off the factory 9005 Halogen bulb pics at night, low and high beams, against a wall and looking out across my back yard.





































OEM Halogen:









GTR Ultra Series 2:










Now the problems. The heatsink and fan on the GTR sticks out farther than the factory bulb and requires a little modification to the dust cover. You can see here where it's hitting on the sloped part:









There's this tab that makes it so the cover can only go on in one position:









First step is to cut this tab off. I just used a small hacksaw.









With that gone you can rotate the cover 180º and get the sloped part out of the way of the heatsink. It still hits but much less than before.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

So I just took a heat gun and softened that area inside and out then used the back of a screwdriver handle to push the plastic out to give clearance. It doesn't need much, less than 1/8"


















Boom. Perfect non-interference fit.

And an after install pic:









I'll get some new night shots hopefully tonight and post them up. I also need to return the GTR PWM modules to Headlight Revolution as they're not needed.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

As promised here's the night shots with the LED's. The difference is INSANE


----------



## Cheyne (Aug 1, 2019)

Very nice. I also had the same problem with the caps not fitting when I installed my Fluxbeam LED bulbs. Unfortunately, I did not modify them to fit, and now I have a moth stuck in the housing until it dries up and falls away lol


----------



## Weldon (Mar 31, 2020)

WillL84 said:


> Headlight Revolution


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Weldon said:


> View attachment 286159


Oh look, the exact same pic you posted TWICE over on Jalopnik. IDGAF if their lux meter reads high. Proof is in the pudding. They're brighter, throw more light to the sides and have the same glare/cutoff as factory.

And I replied to your "old bulbs" comment to which you never responded. The car only had ~10k miles on it when I did the swap and the bulbs were hardly even used (at least by me in the ~4k I put on it) so the bulbs were not old and worn and dimmed out.


----------



## gacl (Jan 22, 2019)

How hot of a heat gun do you need to do be able to push the plastic back?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

gacl said:


> How hot of a heat gun do you need to do be able to push the plastic back?


You could probably do it with a hair dryer honestly. I have a cheap Harbor Freight heat gun that I've had for years and used it on low setting. Just heat it evenly and don't bulge it more than you need to. It doesn't take much.


----------



## iCRUZEBC (Sep 12, 2020)

Looks great! ..Are these 9012 or 9005 led. I am having a hard time knowing which to put into my car.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

They are 9005s, I have the same bulbs. See your other thread, your car uses 9005


----------



## CruzeLTRS (8 mo ago)

Hey, are your GTR’s still going good?
I just installed them today on my 2019 Cruze lt rs with projectors. I got my dust cap back on after flexing the plastic with a blow dryer and handle of a screwdriver lol. The cap just fit on. Just wondering if yours is still going good with the dust cap on? Just think cause my cap is right tight to the back of the fan so that would affect the heat maybe? Life time warranty anyways but just was wondering! Thanks.


----------

